# Me vs friend posing. (srs)



## greekoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Judge our bodies. (no homo, srs). Tell us where to focus more and who's got the aesthetic'er body.

Tasos:
1)Tasos Posing Vol.3 - YouTube
2)Tasos Posing Vol. 2 - YouTube
3)http://i41.tinypic.com/dextuo.jpg
4)http://i43.tinypic.com/zl57o4.jpg
5)http://i44.tinypic.com/2mra0er.jpg
6)http://i43.tinypic.com/2e242s8.jpg

Manos:
1)Manos posing - YouTube
2)http://i42.tinypic.com/etdsph.jpg
3)http://i40.tinypic.com/2yo4p5g.jpg
4)http://i39.tinypic.com/bfmcqu.jpg
5)http://i41.tinypic.com/34988jo.jpg

17 years old.
one year of training (been sh*tting around with fitness all of our lives)
creatine- the only supplement we have used.
nutrition-> we just try to eat a lot in the bulking season like dirty bulking. And we cut down before the summer. Nothing specially.

Tasos: 169 lbs - 5.87 ft
Manos: 163 lbs - 5.83 ft


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

I give the win to Manos, he has the better hair cut and his music is better to drink to.


----------



## hill450 (Jan 31, 2012)

Idk this is tough, manos looks a good bit thicker but tasos has some pretty wicked abs. I gotta say manos too.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 31, 2012)

Not that bad for 17 but ummm... pull your fucking pants up


----------



## greekoo (Feb 1, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Idk this is tough, manos looks a good bit thicker but tasos has some pretty wicked abs. I gotta say manos too.



Haha yeh I agree too. Manos' shoulders do the work.


----------



## greekoo (Feb 1, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Not that bad for 17 but ummm... pull your fucking pants up



Ok sir


----------

